# Upgrading the emitter in my Novatac 120P?



## AR_Shorty (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd really like to bring my Novatac up to date with one of the newer LED emitters. I don't know what would be best - given the reflector, etc. I'm looking for more throw and output than the SSC P4 (I believe that's what comes standard in this light).

If anyone has details about the different upgrade options and who to contact for such work, I'd be very appreciative. 

Thanks!
Aaron


----------



## sawlight (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not sure if you can still get these emitters, but I sure loved mine when I got done with it! Nice warm color and around 200 lumens! It was a nice upgrade, if nothing else, this thread shows how easy it is to upgrade. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Modder-but-I-can-Solder.-NovaTac-120-Upgrade!


----------



## AR_Shorty (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm just not good with doing mods myself. I was hoping to find someone that can do this for me and I'd just ship my light to them. Anyone have any information or recommendations.


----------

